# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Apex  exemple  application

## dell68

Bonjour
Je souhaiterai   savoir  si  c'tait possible  d"avoir  un d'exemple  d'application  install  par  dfaut  sur  APEX
d'Oracle database  
  J'ai   oracle  19c  sous  windows  10  et  APEX  18.2 
Sinon  est  ce  que  je  pourrais  avoir  un  lien  de  tlchargement  ?
Merci  d'avance

----------

